# wow talk about some bad moods...and bad moves.....



## Photo Lady (Mar 30, 2020)

Grouchy today... enough for everyone..


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice sequence!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 30, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Nice sequence!


thank you


----------



## Designer (Mar 30, 2020)

Maybe put up a second suet block?  

But then you would have four birds fighting over the feeder.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 30, 2020)

Designer said:


> Maybe put up a second suet block?
> 
> But then you would have four birds fighting over the feeder.


I did ... just filled it..


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 30, 2020)

Great set!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 30, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Great set!


thank you


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice set......


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 30, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice set......


thank you


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2020)

Blue jays are mean.


----------



## PJM (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice shooting.  That must have been fun.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2020)

PJM said:


> Nice shooting.  That must have been fun.


yes it was.. i have a sequence of about 15 photos.. lots of fun action..thank you


----------



## Winona (Mar 31, 2020)

Great action. Yup-the more feeders the more birds that come.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2020)

Winona said:


> Great action. Yup-the more feeders the more birds that come.


thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 31, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe put up a second suet block?
> ...



Not to mention the goofy little clown acrobats ... the squirrels.

Nice capture and set PL. Talk about the two wrong,  sassy birds crossing paths. Ida liked to have been there for that one. You should try and capture such things on video so we can hear it. Doesn't have to be a great video with a lot of editing.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


i should try a video... great idea.. eventually i will..thanks Kirk..


----------



## otherprof (Mar 31, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Grouchy today... enough for everyone.. View attachment 189126 View attachment 189127 View attachment 189128 View attachment 189129


Great set! Who won?


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2020)

otherprof said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Grouchy today... enough for everyone.. View attachment 189126 View attachment 189127 View attachment 189128 View attachment 189129
> ...


Thank you.. i am glad you asked ...the woody won....I think it was his beak.......Lol


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 31, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



I think they're high in the "pecking" order.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > otherprof said:
> ...


I agree..very majestic peckers


----------



## CherylL (Mar 31, 2020)

Great capture of the bird feeder fight!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 1, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Great capture of the bird feeder fight!


thank you Cheryl..


----------

